# My Glock dilemma: Choose for me.



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Please help me decide. I currently own two Glocks in .40S&W: G35 and G23; both OD Green. See:









I'm thinking about another one, because I want to place them in different areas in my house for quick access, ccw and my love for Glocks.

I have a choice of these:
G27 in OD Green
G30 standard black, non SF.

The G27 I can get at a really good price, BUT have to wait 120 days to be ready for pick up.

The G30 is on sale this weekend at my local fun shop.

So, should I stick with the same caliber/OD Green or get out of my comfort zone and get a .45ACP?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd stick with the .40. Here's why:

- The .45 doesn't really do anything the .40 can't do.
- You'll keep some mag/holster compatibility if you get the 27.
- The Glock 30 is an absolute brick.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Ditto........go with the G27. Glock on!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Get the XDM.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> Get the XDM.


A non-topical response. :mrgreen:

Galco got an XDM in for holster fitting last week. I was totally unimpressed. I'm keeping my Glocks.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd go with the 27... I like matching sets... And it makes a better carry gun than the others.

JW


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks guys. You know when you get that "Glock disease" and can't find a cure? You guys cured me!!!

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am a little late but I also vote for the 27. I used one of for undercover work and off duty carry for several years when I was a police officer. It is a great gun in my opinion.


----------

